# How many is going the catfish summit this sat?



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I wish I was but like a large number of guys, will be at the first ever national Catfish Conference in Lexington on Saturday, Im doing one of the seminars. Take good notes please!!

Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be there. For others who want to attend who didn't get an e-mail.....

Hello Catfish Anglers,



It is my pleasure to invite you to the *2016 Catfish Summit* with this e-mail and the attached documents. You are receiving this invitation because you have attended previous Catfish Summits and provided an e-mail address. As indicated by the invitation letter, the 2016 Catfish Summit will be held on February 27, 2016 at Deerassic Park Educational Center, 14250 Cadiz Road, Cambridge, Ohio from 10 am to 1 pm, doors open at 9:30. This summit is open to all interested anglers, but we do ask that you *RSVP to Sharelle Jones by February 19, 2016* as specified in the invitation letter to help us prepare accommodations (YES, you can be a walk in if you did not RSVP). You will also find attached an agenda that identifies topics that will be covered with presentations and a summary from last year’s summit to help us avoid using open forum time to ask the same questions that we have responded to previously. 



Thanks for your interest in Ohio catfish fishing!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Can someone post the highlights from the summit please?? Was at the catfish conference in Lexington and was jammed all day. Amazing crowd 

Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Highlights from the summit:

1. This upcoming year they will be stocking Blue catfish in Hoover, Clendenning, and Seneca if I remember correctly. They have mature Blue cats at the St.Mary's Hatchery that they are hoping will create on going brood stock for the state.
2. They are going to use hoop nets to gather Channel catfish in different size groupings to determine the effectiveness of stocking vs. natural reproducing fish in different bodies of water around the state. They will do this by dissecting and examining the otoliths of the sampled catfish (stocked catfish have different annuli then natural produced). One example they showed was a channel catfish that was aged at 21 years old (21 rings on the otolith).
3. The preliminary data on the Catfish telemetry study showed that a couple of Bluecats and one Flathead were able to move through the lock systems on the Meldahl Pool. Blue catfish showed the most movement year round while Flatheads pretty much only moved around in the months of May and June. The largest Blue cat used for the study was 37" and the largest Flat was around 40". The DNR guys did state it was tough finding "trophy class fish" while tagging fish.
4. The open forum at the end of the summit was solely focused on the on going battle with commercial fishing and paylakes. All commercial fisherman are supposed to be having their loads tested for VHS before entering the state. West Virginia is going to pass new laws to protect Flathead Catfish from commercial harvesting. The issue of limblines, juglines, and trotlines was brought up again, and was not slated to be re-evaluated by the wildlife council. Many of the anglers including myself voiced our opinions and frustration with the paylake commercial fishing issue...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I keep hoping that more and more will be done in terms of the paylake and commercial fishing issues. Maybe one day they will really realize how much it is hurting the population. I am glad they are stocking more lakes with blue catfish. Fun to catch and another angling opportunity around the state.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

One more thing....the fish Ohio pin for 2016 is going to be the Blue Catfish!!!


----------

